

Ask HN: Is there a todo list site/app that can take entries through email? - siavosh


======
l1ghtm4n
Trello doesn't support this feature natively, but there are some third party
apps which do. Gmello, Emello are two I know of. Feature request is here and
could use a vote. [https://trello.com/card/create-cards-via-
email/4d5ea62fd76aa...](https://trello.com/card/create-cards-via-
email/4d5ea62fd76aa1136000000c/1171)

------
PankajGhosh
any.do has this functionality. Email your tasks to do@any.do

